# 3/11 When the Boughs Break



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

This devotional is from the Institute for Creation Research at www.icr.org.

*When the Boughs Break* 
March 11, 2006
_"When the boughs thereof are withered, they shall be broken off: the women come, and set them on fire: for it is a people of no understanding: therefore He that made them will not have mercy on them, and He that formed them will shew them no favor" (Isaiah 27:11). _

Like a mighty tree towering over the forest, God raises up a mighty nation from time to time, with a great leader, to accomplish some purpose in the divine plan. He "hath made of one blood all nations of men for to dwell on all the face of the earth, and hath determined the times before appointed, and the bounds of their habitation" (Acts 17:26).

But when that nation and its leaders become proud, and its people become lovers of pleasure more than lovers of God, it becomes like a tree whose branches wither and whose core becomes riddled with insect-caused decay. Finally, the boughs break, the kingdom will fall, and down will come that nation, its leaders and all!

That happened even to God's chosen nation, Israel, though only for a time in her case since God's promises cannot fail. One after another, the mighty nations that God used to chastise His wayward people -- Egypt, Assyria, Babylonia, Rome, etc. -- have in turn been judged for their own rebellion against the God who "made them" and "formed them." God has warned that "The wicked shall be turned into hell, and all the nations that forget God" (Psalm 9:17).

Is that about to happen to our beloved U.S.A. as well? The signs of self-seeking power and pride among our leaders and moral decay and spiritual rebellion among our people are widespread and growing worse. Our prayer should be that of the ancient prophet. "O Lord, revive thy work in the midst of the years, . . . in wrath remember mercy" (Habakkuk 3:2). "Wilt thou not revive us again: that thy people may rejoice in thee?" (Psalm 85:6).


----------

